# Updated Pics Of My Viv



## brooklyndartfrogs (Nov 19, 2005)

Here are some updated pics of my new tank.
The inhabitants are 5 imitators and 5 auratus.
Enjoy!


----------



## Chondroholic (Aug 18, 2005)

That's an awesome viv!! How long has it been setup? Also, what is the hanging, spiny-looking plant in the first pic in the left center?


----------



## brooklyndartfrogs (Nov 19, 2005)

It's been together for about 4 months now.
The plant is Lycopodium squarrosum it's been doing very well in this environment.
Andy


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

This looks very familiar!! :wink: 

Your viv is amazing! :shock: The Lychopodium is beautiful.


----------



## Danyal (Apr 15, 2006)

how big is that? it looks amazing


----------



## jbeetle (Feb 8, 2004)

Where did you get the Lycopodium?


----------



## Jordan B (Oct 8, 2004)

Beautiful Andy!


----------



## brooklyndartfrogs (Nov 19, 2005)

The Lycopodium was purchased from Gardino's in Florida.
The size is 49" tall x 48" wide x 24" deep.


----------



## brooklyndartfrogs (Nov 19, 2005)

Frogtofall said:


> This looks very familiar!! :wink:
> 
> Your viv is amazing! :shock: The Lychopodium is beautiful.


That plant actually is Pelia.
It's aquatic but does real well semi-aquatic, it is a type of liverwort.


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

Did you use the stuff you got from me? Or did you not get Liverwort from me? If you didn't and you want some, I just got a bunch more yesterday, so let me know.

Either way, the viv is stunning and I can't get over that Lycopodium. I'm gonna have to get my hands on some of that stuff.


----------



## StevenBonheim (Feb 22, 2004)

This is really nice! Thumbs up! I saw it over on another forum, and I was thinking of you, jbeetle! I knew you would ask about it...


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2006)

Gorgeous tank man!!!! I love that orchid.


----------



## brooklyndartfrogs (Nov 19, 2005)

Frogtofall said:


> Did you use the stuff you got from me? Or did you not get Liverwort from me? If you didn't and you want some, I just got a bunch more yesterday, so let me know.
> 
> Either way, the viv is stunning and I can't get over that Lycopodium. I'm gonna have to get my hands on some of that stuff.


I did get liverwort from you but it's in a different tank.
Andy


----------



## brooklyndartfrogs (Nov 19, 2005)

StevenBonheim said:


> This is really nice! Thumbs up! I saw it over on another forum, and I was thinking of you, jbeetle! I knew you would ask about it...


Steven what type of ventilation fans are you using?
Timer? 
Quantity?


----------



## frogsintn (Mar 26, 2004)

very nice tank.
rich


----------



## StevenBonheim (Feb 22, 2004)

I have two small computer fans, both blowing inwards, on the top-front of my tank...they stay on the whole time the lights are on. So, about 12 hours a day.
Again, nice tank!


----------



## jbeetle (Feb 8, 2004)

Another plant question, what is the plant pictured behind the imitator that has the serated leaves and wine red stem?


----------



## brooklyndartfrogs (Nov 19, 2005)

jbeetle said:


> Another plant question, what is the plant pictured behind the imitator that has the serated leaves and wine red stem?


It's some kind of weed that just started growing out from the moss.

Thanks again for the compliments everybody!


----------



## zaroba (Apr 8, 2006)

beutiful viv and pics.


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

I just had to bring this viv back from the depths of history. WOW! I have to stop looking at it... :shock:


----------



## Frank H (Nov 3, 2005)

Yes, it is definately stunning. I would love to see some updated pics.

Frank


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2006)

I agree with Antone. Are any updates available?


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2006)

beutifull, just stunning


----------



## c'est ma (Sep 11, 2004)

Wow, thanks for bumping this, Antone! 

Anybody ever get a lead on the Lycopodium? (Guess I could google the place the poster mentioned...)


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

c'est ma said:


> Wow, thanks for bumping this, Antone!
> 
> *Anybody ever get a lead on the Lycopodium?* (Guess I could google the place the poster mentioned...)


 :mrgreen:


----------



## c'est ma (Sep 11, 2004)

You've got it?! 

Ever think of updating your website?  

I know, I know--no time...

(Now we know why you bumped this. Hope you've got a lot of it!  )


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

I have it but by no means do I have a lot of it. I will be hoarding this one though for myself. Can't sell everything. :wink:


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

Antone, another shameless self promoter  sigh . . . 
As far as Im concerned, you can keep your hairy plants to yourself

lol

Beautiful viv, updated pics! The people demand it! :lol:


----------



## brooklyndartfrogs (Nov 19, 2005)

*Update*

Well here you go some updated pics.
Thanx Antone


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

WOW!


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2006)

OMG! Talk about jungle! I LOVE it!!!
There should be somekind of terrarium contest or something.


----------



## c'est ma (Sep 11, 2004)

How splendid! Such lush growth from top to bottom. Have we asked what kind of lighting you use?


----------



## brooklyndartfrogs (Nov 19, 2005)

I have (4) 96 watt pc units (2-5500k 2-6700k bulbs) (2) 36 watt pc units on the side (6700k bulbs)


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

Looks great!


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2006)

in the jungle, the mighty jungle, a froggy sleeps tonight.


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

A weema whey a wheema whey!


----------



## brooklyndartfrogs (Nov 19, 2005)

*January Updated Pics. Of My Large Imitator Vivarium*

Here are some new photo's of the Viv.
Things have grown in real well, moss has filled in great. I have a lot of cutting to do every few weeks and Ive been playing around with the air circulation and misting.
I have it all pretty much dialed in now and the imi's are breading like crazy!
I also have another inhabitant that showed up in one of my broms that I ordered from Puerto Rico I think it's a Coqui.
Enjoy!


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2007)

I don't know if it is a coqui or not, but its cute!


----------



## arrow-frog-fan (May 15, 2006)

That thing looks awesome! I hope mine grows in like that before long.


----------



## titan501x (Dec 7, 2006)

that makes my ten gallon look pathetic. Oh wait, my ten gallon IS pathetic.


----------



## masterbreed (May 9, 2006)

beautiful i love it


----------



## andyeig (Feb 17, 2004)

Andy,

That tank is just spectacular. I am a fellow New Yorker looking to build a similar setup. What type of tank are you using?

Thanks,

Andy


----------



## Delawarejim (Jan 3, 2007)

Your viv looks great. What size is it?

Cheers.
Jim


----------



## brooklyndartfrogs (Nov 19, 2005)

49" h x 48" w x 24" d
Andy


----------



## Quaz (Nov 13, 2005)

Is that a standard size tank by a manufacurer or is it custom? I believe glass cages make a simular 90gal around that size.


----------



## brooklyndartfrogs (Nov 19, 2005)

It's a custom size from them.
I think it's 180 gal.
Andy


----------



## brooklyndartfrogs (Nov 19, 2005)

Well it's official the frog is a 'coqui'
I heard him call last night and this morning, I guess the second one I found didn't live.
Andy


----------



## Alfy111 (Aug 6, 2005)

do you have updates of this viv?? and also how about a construction journal? This viv is insane!


----------



## brooklyndartfrogs (Nov 19, 2005)

Thanks for the interest and bringing it back from the depths!
I really never made a construction journal but it's loosely based off of the large Black Jungle viv.
Great stuff background and silicone layer with coco bark attached. This thing has gone through a lot of changes since I first started, mainly plant die-offs due to excessive moisture. But I've added two 3 1/2" muffin fans to the inside to keep the air moving and it really helped out. I also lost almost every brom in there due to some kind of scale that just covered them all. It's pretty good though because I can keep track of how much the inhabitants are breeding because I've added film canisters instead.
So enjoy!
































[[url]http://i70.photobucket.com/albums/i111/andynycfreeride/UpdatedVivJuly2720085.jpg/img][/url]
[img]http://i70.photobucket.com/albums/i111/andynycfreeride/UpdatedVivJuly2720086.jpg


----------



## roberthvalera (Jun 9, 2006)

Beautiful Beatiful tank. All the moss has created its own substrate.


----------



## Amphiman (Nov 8, 2007)

What happened to the brom that was in the center?


----------



## c'est ma (Sep 11, 2004)

andynycfreeride said:


> I also lost almost every brom in there due to some kind of scale that just covered them all.


(Same thing happened to me...  )

Viv looks super anyway, Andy!


----------



## Alfy111 (Aug 6, 2005)

woww. i think i actually like it better this way! what kind of moss is that? sphagnum?


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

sweet looking tank!!


----------



## brooklyndartfrogs (Nov 19, 2005)

Alfy111 said:


> woww. i think i actually like it better this way! what kind of moss is that? sphagnum?


Thanks everyone, yeah it has sphagnum, java and a bunch of other species as well.
Andy


----------



## herper99 (Mar 21, 2008)

I don't see the lycopodium any more. Didn't it make it, or am I just not seeing it?

Chris


----------



## brooklyndartfrogs (Nov 19, 2005)

herper99 said:


> I don't see the lycopodium any more. Didn't it make it, or am I just not seeing it?
> 
> Chris


Yeah it's still there, but alot of it died back due to too much moisture. It's actually growing back in a couple of places from small cuttings I took. I also have two other species of Lyco in there, one piece is from Antone and it seems to really like the higher humidity and the other is the Mexican type from Black Jungle also does well with high humidity.
Andy


----------



## vivariman (Sep 26, 2007)

So in all you spent like 80 bucks on lycopodium? It is soooo worth it 8)


----------

